# Fit im Puls durch den Hamburger Winter



## Sanz (11. Oktober 2006)

keine Angst, alles mit regulären Mittelchen 

Trainingstreff Sonntags 11.00 Uhr in den Harburger Bergen, siehe LMB!

Bis dahin 
Andre


----------



## Sanz (13. Oktober 2006)

Auf Nachfrage hier die Beschreibung zum Treffpunkt Hasenbucht: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=789686&postcount=1

Man kann so die Tour einfach mal anders starten.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ouchylove (14. Oktober 2006)

hallo Andre,

ich komme mit ... werd mich aber ein wenig früher aus dem Staub machen ... muss noch arbeiten  Freu mich auf eine schöne Runde.

Grüsse,
verena


----------



## ihadub (15. Oktober 2006)

War wieder mal ne Spitzentour. Hab da auf dem Rückweg wiedermal Wege neu kennengelernt 

Eins wurde aber ziemlich deutlich:   Es wird Winter  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (15. Oktober 2006)

Andre, 
vielen Dank für die schöne stetige Auf- und Ab-Tour. Höhenmeter sollten wir einige zusammen haben, denn wie immer haben wir jede noch so kleine Erhebung mitgenommen. Schön anstrengend!

In der Tat den baldigen Winter hat man gespürt. BBRRR!

Bis bald,

IGD


----------



## Sanz (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen! Es waren übrigens 870 HM bei 41 km Je nachdem, ob wir am kommenden Wochenende in Bad Bevensen fahren, gibt es in der nächsten oder übernächsen Woche wieder ein LMB.

Andre


----------



## vijoka (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Andre,
letzten Sonntag konnte ich nicht, diesen wahrscheinlich schon.
Wenn ihr nach Bad Bevensen fahrt, dann poste das doch hier. Vielleicht fahr ich auch dort? Alternativ gibt es ja auch noch die CTF in Ratzeburg.

Gruß
Joachim

PS: Ich fahr natürlich auch immer "sauber" , auch wenns dreckig wird!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Oktober 2006)

Tendiere auch am Sonntag zur CTF, BB ist mir zu teuer!


----------



## Sanz (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
wenn ich die Ausschreibung für BB richtig verstehe, sind auf 3 x 16 km 3 x 80 HM zu fahren. 240 HM finde ich selbst für einen Halbmarathon ein bischen wenig! Und wie Robert schon sagt, ein Schnäppchen ist es auch nicht.

Mal sehen, ich bin noch unschlüssig. Es werden nur 100 Starter, wohl für alle Klassen, zugelassen! Sind überhaupt noch Plätze für 48 km frei?

Andre


----------



## vijoka (19. Oktober 2006)

Glaube schon, dass noch Plätze frei sind. Auf der HP werden schließlich Startplätze für das komplette Programm für 30, statt 60 Euronen feilgeboten 

Wenn ich das in der Ausschreibung richtig verstanden habe, kann man sich aber nicht aussuchen, welche Strecke man fährt. Alles was jünger als Jahrgang 65 ist, fährt 7 Runden, alles was älter ist nur 3 Runden. Dann musst Du doch 7 Runden fahren, Andre, oder 

wie Robert, tendiere ich momentan eher zur CTF, wir können ja Samstag nochmal mailen.

Joachim


----------



## Catsoft (20. Oktober 2006)

Die Ausschreibung ist IMHO an der Stelle vollkommen unverständlich. Ein Grund mehr nicht zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (20. Oktober 2006)

.... wollte auch eigentlich in Bad Bevensen starten, aber ich tendiere doch eher für CTF in Ratzeburg aus den besagten Kostengründen.

Ich hoffe man trifft sich, 

Doris


----------



## edvars (21. Oktober 2006)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 240 HM finde ich selbst für einen Halbmarathon ein bischen wenig!
> Andre



Um so harter und schneller wird das rennen villecht.

Morten.


----------



## vijoka (21. Oktober 2006)

Werde morgen in Ratzeburg sein, hoffe man sieht sich 
Joachim


----------



## Sanz (21. Oktober 2006)

Wir sind morgen zu fünft um 11.00 in Harburg am Start. Können uns irgendwie nicht motivieren früh aufzustehen und die Anfahrt auf uns zu nehmen. Wer also Lust hat, der melde sich!

@Joachim: Ja, man sollte sich bald mal wieder sehen!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## edvars (21. Oktober 2006)

Gute action, wen ich morgen auch schaffen aus den Bett zu kommen, bin ich auch Dabei  

Morten.


----------



## ihadub (21. Oktober 2006)

Da für mich die Anfahrt etwas kürzer ist, werde ich mir die CTF ansehen.

Euch viel Spaß

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich mache ab morgen so ein Fitnessaufbau von vier Wochen. Das bietet Polar auf seiner Homepage an. Will meine Fitness etwas professioneller steigern... Das bedeutet, dass ich wohl erstmal alleine durch den Wald schleichen muß. Ich weiß noch nicht wie schnell ich mit einer TF von ca. 100/min und einer max. HF von 140/min bin.
Und ich weiß nicht wie ich das finden soll...

Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi Marec, da hört man ja mal wieder was von Dir! Eigentlich wäre zur Zeit gerade Pause angesagt, aber mich zieht es noch aufs Rad. 100er Umdrehung und 140er Puls hört sich eher nach RR im März an.

Der heutige Tag in Kürze: 7 Männer, 2 Frauen, viel Spaß sowie 51 km und 1040 HM. 

bis nächste Woche

Andre


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. Oktober 2006)

und das war eine Sonntags Gaudi mit anschließender spontaner Kaffee-Einkehr und Kuchen bei den Sanz  

da macht das Wintertraining noch Spass

Bis Sonntag, 

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Marec (24. Oktober 2006)

Sonntag will ich auch wieder kommen. Letzten Sonntag war ich mit Michael im Harz. Da war echt geiles Wetter, wo es hier doch nur grau in grau mit Regen war.
Das mit der 100 TF und HF 140 ist echt heftig... hätt ich nicht gedacht. Da ich mich aber fast das gesamte 2. Halbjahr ausgeruht habe, ist das wohl nicht so schlimm...
Bis Sonntag dann.

Gruss Marec


----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2006)

100 TF und HF 140 schreit nach Straßentraining


----------



## Marec (25. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> 100 TF und HF 140 schreit nach Straßentraining



Jab,

mit der Rolle bleibt es aber in der Woche schön kuschelig und hell. Außerdem ist die Einzige, die mich dann anhupen kann, ist meine Olsch...


----------



## Sanz (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich werde nur an der Hasenbucht um 11.00 Uhr stehen, wenn noch Zusagen kommen. Grundsätzlich wollte ich weniger HM's fahren!

Marec, steht Deine Zusage noch? 

Gruß und bis morgen
Andre


----------



## Marec (28. Oktober 2006)

Jab,

werde Euch um 10:45 Uhr holen kommen...

Gruss


----------



## markhh (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi Andre,

wenn meine Family mir morgen früh grünes Licht gibt, dann wäre ich um 11.00Uhr am Parkplatz Hasenbucht. Kann morgen früh so gegen 10.00Uhr noch mal mein endgültiges o.k. geben.

Solltet Ihr nicht fahren, kannst Du das Ganze ja vielleicht auch kurz im Forum canceln.

Vielleicht bis morgen !

Gruß

Markus


----------



## vijoka (28. Oktober 2006)

Kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren, wünsche Euch aber viel Spass und gutes Wetter! 
Vielleicht nächsten Sonntag 
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (28. Oktober 2006)

Ok so ist recht,
sollte es morgen in Kübeln regnen, werde ich das mit aktuellen Wetternews bekanntgeben. Ich stelle mich aber auf Regen ein! Wir können es dann lockerer und flacher angehen. So, Boxen kommt! 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2006)

Für Regen fehlen mir noch die richtigen Klamotten, wenn's trocken ist komme ich auch.
Hasenbucht heißt anderes Ende Stadtscheide, oder?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier regnet es nur, Gewittergrollen habe ich heute auch schon gehört, und nun?

Gruss
Doris


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hasenbucht heißt anderes Ende Stadtscheide, oder?



ja


----------



## Marec (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier scheint die Sonne und ist stürmisch.
Gruss


----------



## Sanz (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier scheint den ganzen Morgen die Sonne! Zur Zeit ist es immer noch trocken und bedeckt bei 14°C.

Andre


----------



## markhh (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi Andre,

ich muß das heute morgen canceln, wir haben gerade beschlossen zum Schwimmen zu fahren.

Wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß und weiter trockenes Wetter.

Vielleicht bis nächsten Sonntag.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2006)

Bin dabei aber evtl. ein paar Min zu spät ...


----------



## Marec (29. Oktober 2006)

Naja,

von meiner Badewanne aus empfand ich das Wetter als garnicht so nass, kalt und ekelig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (1. November 2006)

wie schauts dieses wochenende aus ?


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Meinetwegen gerne, bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich auch meine Winterklamotten.
Ich wäre für Samstag, da ich Sonntag keine Zeit habe.

Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## Sanz (1. November 2006)

Hi,

ich werde bei entsprechendem Wetter am Sonntag 11 Uhr von der Hasenbucht starten!

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

Samstag keine Zeit?
Wäre gern wieder dabei (diesmal auch gerne trocken  ), aber Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Sanz (1. November 2006)

Ich wollte mit So 11.00 einen Kerntermin in der Woche setzen. 

Mit Sa weiß ich noch nicht! 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2006)

OK, Sonntag wäre ich dann erst wieder nächste Woche dabei.

Wäre schön wenn sich für diesen Samstag auch jemand finden würde - einigermaßen vernünftiges Wetter vorausgesetzt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (3. November 2006)

An meinem heiligen Velosonntag bin ich jetzt zum Heckeeinpflanzen verabredet.  Familienverpflichtung... 

Habe aber jetzt Urlaub... 

Gruß Marec


----------



## Beppo (4. November 2006)

Moin Moin,

HaBe am Freitag: 3°C, leichter Nieselregen, Schauer 
Geesthacht am Samstag: 10°C, Dauerregen
Habe am Sonntag: ??

Ich werd´ mal über meine "Schlechtwetter-Schmerzgrenze" nachdenken. Welche Distanz fahren wir denn? Welches Tempo, so in etwa? 

Bis denne
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (4. November 2006)

Ich glaube morgen scheint die Sonne, wünschenswert so um die 20 Grad.

Ich bin dabei, Wetter zählt nicht


----------



## Sanz (4. November 2006)

> Welches Tempo, so in etwa?


Wie immer, der Jahreszeit entsprechend!



> Welche Distanz fahren wir denn?


Ca. 3h 



> Ich bin dabei, Wetter zählt nicht


So stelle ich mir eine deutsche Frau vor! 

Gruß und bis morgen
Andre


----------



## Beppo (4. November 2006)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> .Ich bin dabei, Wetter zählt nicht



...überzeugt...


----------



## Sanz (5. November 2006)

Hallo,

das Wetter ist hier in der Harburger Berglandschaft mehr als schlecht! Es regnet seit einer Stunde mittelstark  Wir werden nicht kommen!

Gruß und bis nächste Woche 

Andre


----------



## Beppo (5. November 2006)

Moin Moin,
Geesthacht am Sonntag: 8°C, Regenvollversion...

Ich verkriech´ mich denn schnell mal wieder...
N8, Beppo


----------



## Marec (5. November 2006)

... und ich habe ne Hecke eingepflanzt... 
Nieselregen, 12°C, Wind: 4-5 Bf.

Gruss Marec


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2006)

Beim dem Wetter war ich richtig froh, dass wir heute im warmen Keller die Nightride-Lampen gebaut haben und ich keine Zeit hatte.  

Nächstes Mal bin ich aber dabei, Wetter ist egal!


----------



## hoedsch (5. November 2006)

Also wir waren heute zu fünft von 12 bis 15:30 Uhr unterwegs. Das Wetter war wirklich nicht so schlecht, wie es vielleicht von drinnen aussah. 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vijoka (6. November 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Also wir waren heute zu fünft von 12 bis 15:30 Uhr unterwegs. Das Wetter war wirklich nicht so schlecht, wie es vielleicht von drinnen aussah.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Respekt!!!

Nächste Woche möchte ich auch gern dabei sein ;-)

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Marec (10. November 2006)

Hi,

gibt es jetzt für den 12.11 Ambitionen? Ich würde auch trotz Graupel fahren. Können ja wieder Hasenbucht um 11:00 anpeilen. 

Gruss Marec


----------



## Sanz (10. November 2006)

Hallo,

wie sieht es bei der unsicheren Wetterlage mit einer dynamischen Treffpunktzeit aus, also kurzfristig innerhalb 1h losheizen? Wenn nur Leute aus HH90 mitkommen kein Problem! Falls auch Leute aus dem restlichen HH mitkommen schauen wir noch mal! OK?

Andre


----------



## Marec (11. November 2006)

Ja, können wir machen. Mal schauen wie es morgen ist. 
Gruss Marec


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2006)

Ich bin leider raus, Erkältung Nr. 2 läßt grüßen...

So wird das bei mir nix mit "Fit durch den Winter"


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2006)

So jung und so kränklich 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2006)

Wart's nur ab, wenn ich wieder fit bin jag ich dich durch den dunklen Wald!  
Hab ja jetzt auch ne richtige und vor allem eigene Lampe für den dunklen Wald!  

Danke, wird schon wieder besser, hoffe dass es spät. in einer Woche wieder losgehen kann.
Leider suche ich immer noch ne lange Hose, meine bestellte passt leider nicht.
Von euch sucht nicht zufällig noch jemand ne Gore Proteam Action II Windstopper mit Polster zum Spezial-EK-Preis?


----------



## Marec (11. November 2006)

Hi,

JulianErnst und ich werden morgen um 11:00 Uhr an der Hasenbucht sein. Also wer Lust hat...

Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (11. November 2006)

Mit 75%iger Sicherheit bin ich um 11 Uhr auch da!

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (11. November 2006)

Marec schrieb:


> JulianErnst und ich werden morgen um 11:00 Uhr an der Hasenbucht sein. Also wer Lust hat...


Ich komme auch.

Clemens


----------



## Sanz (12. November 2006)

Hier regnet es zur Zeit Hunde. Die vorhergesagten 5 mm Niederschlag/Tag sind langsam aufgebraucht und hoffe so auf die Mittagszeit! Ich werde meine Abfahrt, wie oben erwähnt, flexibel halten. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (12. November 2006)

Mein Plan ging auf! 2 h ohne Nässe von oben. Der Boden war aber wie zu erwarten sehr schwer.

Andre


----------



## vijoka (12. November 2006)

Mit meiner etwas weiteren Anreise bin ich zeitlich nicht so flexibel und hoffe auf stabilieres Wetter! Vielleicht nächsten Sonntag?!?
Dafür ist unser Wohnzimmerdecke nun fertig gestrichen, bringt zumindest Kraft in den Armen  
Gruß Joachim


----------



## Sanz (17. November 2006)

Wie sieht's denn mit Sonntag morgen aus? Wetter ist zum letzten WE ganz OK!

Andre


----------



## crasher-mike (17. November 2006)

nenn mal bitte ein paar Eckdaten, was Ihr in den letzten Wochen gefahren seit.

Habe zwar Interesse, bin in diesem Jahr aber nicht wirklich oft gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (18. November 2006)

Ich will morgen um 14:00 von zu Hause starten. Plan ist ca 2 Std. im Wald zu verbringen... Wer Lust hat kann sich ja noch melden damit ein Treffpunkt arrangiert werden kann.
Gruß Marec


----------



## tedmaen (18. November 2006)

Moin, moin .... wie man hier wohl so zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit sagt  

Bin seit gut zwei Wochen in HH und habe Lust am Sonntag (19.11.) eine Tour zu fahren. Leider kenne ich mich hier noch überhaupt nicht aus und es wäre super, wenn mich ein paar Leutchen mitnehmen würden. 
Wenn es nicht zu spät wird, wäre das klasse, da ich ohne Licht unterwegs bin. Ich bin jetzt nicht die Fitness in Person aber ein paar 10er Kilometer schaffe ich schon locker. 
Also ich freue mich, wenn sich was ergibt!

CU,
Michael


----------



## vijoka (18. November 2006)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit Sonntag morgen aus? Wetter ist zum letzten WE ganz OK!
> 
> Andre



Also ich wäre dabei; wie gehabt 11:00 Uhr Hasenbucht?!?

@Marec: kannst Du nicht auch schon um 11:00 uhr? 14:00 wäre mir zu spät.

Bis morgen,
Joachim


----------



## Sanz (18. November 2006)

Hi,
wir sind um 11.00 Uhr an der Hasenbucht. 14 Uhr ist uns auch zu spät, denn kurz darauf wird es schon schumrig. Sonnenuntergang ist mittlerweile 16.20 Uhr Außerdem soll das Wetter Vormittags besser als Nachmittags sein. 
Für die Neuen: Wir fahren je nach Lust ca. 30 bis 40 km mit mittlerem Tempo und wenig Pausen.

Bis morgen 
Andre


----------



## tedmaen (18. November 2006)

Prima! Ich bin um 11 Uhr dabei..... 

Freue mich,
Michael


----------



## Sanz (18. November 2006)

Hi, hier noch mal die Karte zur Beschreibung am Anfang der Diskussion!

Andre


----------



## tedmaen (18. November 2006)

Vielen Dank!

Michael


----------



## Marec (20. November 2006)

vijoka schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dabei; wie gehabt 11:00 Uhr Hasenbucht?!?
> 
> @Marec: kannst Du nicht auch schon um 11:00 uhr? 14:00 wäre mir zu spät.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich war doch noch in Eutin... tut mir leid das ich mich nicht abgemeldet hatte. 
Bis evtl. Sonntag 11:00?

Gruß Marec


----------



## John Rico (25. November 2006)

Wie schauts denn morgen aus, fährt irgendjemand?
Wg. Wetter sonst wie beim letzten Mal spontan ne Stunde vorher absprechen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (25. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn morgen aus, fährt irgendjemand?
> Wg. Wetter sonst wie beim letzten Mal spontan ne Stunde vorher absprechen?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hi,

0 mm/Tag bei einer Regenwarscheinlichkeit von 20% am Morgen liest sich nach 11.00 Uhr los! Wir können ja heute Abend den Termin dingfest machen!

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2006)

Bin ja leider krank


----------



## John Rico (25. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bin ja leider krank


Ach ne, und bei mir übers Immunsystem lästern!  
Dann mal gute Besserung, brauche jetzt ja nen Nightride-Partner für die HaBe's!  

@Sanz:
Ich fahre gleich weg und es könnte sein, dass ich heute erst spät wieder zu Hause bin.
Ich melde mich so oder so bis allerspätestens morgen 9:30 Uhr.
Das sollte dann auch für diejenigen reichen, die etwas weiter fahren müssen als wir beide.
Außerdem können wir dann morgen nochmal sehen, ob der Wetterfrosch recht hat.  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## vijoka (25. November 2006)

bin dabei, es bleibt trocken!!!
11:00 uhr Hasenbucht, bis morgen

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Marec (25. November 2006)

Bin auch dabei...

Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (25. November 2006)

Ich auch!

Bis morgen

Andre


----------



## jab (25. November 2006)

Hi allerseits,

ich dachte, morgen wird es endlich mal wieder was, aber jetzt liege ich auch flach. Wenn es schon mit dem gemeinsamen Biken nichts wird, klappt es (hoffentlich) wenigstens mit dem gemeinsamen Saufen - bis Freitag!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## John Rico (26. November 2006)

Wollt mich zwar schon eher melden, komme aber auch!

Dann bis gleich.


----------



## Sanz (26. November 2006)

Ja das war doch sehr nett! Vielen Dank! 930 HM und 56 km

Bis Freitag
Andre


----------



## John Rico (26. November 2006)

War wirklich mal wieder ne klasse Tour, sogar das Guiden wurde brüderlich geteilt!  

Nur schade, dass ich am Ende so total eingebrochen bin, keine Ahnung was das war.  
Tut mir leid dass ihr die letzten km ständig warten musstet, aber bei mir ging gar nichts mehr.

Dann bis Freitag!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (26. November 2006)

Ich fands auch toll. Dann noch 30 Min. Nordic Walking und es war perfekt. Grünkohl hat auch geschmeckt und neue Bremsen sind in der Bieterphase...

Gruß Marec


----------



## hoedsch (26. November 2006)

Na denn ist der Sonntag ja gerettet.
Ich habe auf dem Rückweg noch die 1000hm Marke knacken können.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Marec (2. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

ich möchte Sonntag 3.12. durch die HaBe. Start ist 10:00 Uhr von der Hasenbucht. Dauer der Tour ca. 3h. Anspruch ist variabel aber nicht schnell.
Für die "Langschläfer" kann ein Abholtermin um 11:00 Uhr an der KH arrangiert werden. 
Link zum LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3740

Gruß Marec


----------



## jab (2. Dezember 2006)

Hi Marec,

danke für das Langschläferangebot! Dumm an der Sache ist nur, dass du es dann nicht mehr mitkriegen würdest wenn ich mich wieder austrage - wenn es z. B. schon vormittags in Strömen regnet lass ich es sein. Also, wahrscheinlich bin ich um 11:00 an der Hasenbucht (was ist mit dir, Sven?), aber wenn es nicht zufällig sowieso zu deiner Runde passt, fahr nicht extra nochmal wegen mir da vorbei.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (2. Dezember 2006)

ohne Regen bin ich dabei,
wie abgesprochen, 10.00 Uhr Hasenbucht

bis morgen


----------



## John Rico (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin heute irgendwie nicht so gut drauf und werde das morgen spontan entscheiden.
Entweder melde ich mich bis 9:30 Uhr im Forum (reicht dir das Marec?) oder ich bin Punkt 11:00 Uhr an der Hasenbucht.
Sollte ich nicht da sein, braucht ihr nicht zu warten!

Dann vielleicht bis morgen.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
10.00 Uhr werde ich versuchen, alternativ 11.00Uhr ...


@Sven und Jan: 10.00 Uhr Hasenbucht
                       11.00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte...  ( guckst Du >hier< ) 

Gruß, Beppo ( Langschläfer )


----------



## Marec (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

10 Min. werde wir warten.

Gruss Marec ( Weckersteller)


----------



## Sanz (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich kränkel ein wenig und schnapp lieber im absolut gemäßigtem Tempo frische Waldluft. 

Euch viel Spaß

Gruß 
Andre


----------



## John Rico (3. Dezember 2006)

Bin schon viel zu spät, aber viell liest's ja noch einer...

Bin für heute auch raus, 3:00 Uhr war doch etwas spät!
Euch viel Spaß bei dem  super Wetter und bis zum nächsten Mal!
(Ich schlaf noch ne Runde)

Sven


----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2006)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kränkel ein wenig und schnapp lieber im absolut gemäßigtem Tempo frische Waldluft.
> 
> ...



Ich bin schon das 3. WE krank  Hab mir extra für die Saison einen neuen  Crosser zugelegt und dann das  

Dafür machen die DVDs Fortschritte


----------



## sunchild (3. Dezember 2006)

Ja, das Wetter ist echt super. Ärgere mich auch ein bisschen dass ich erst um 4 Uhr im Bett war. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja an einem anderen Sonntag.
Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Marec (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

das Wetter war ja wirklich toll. Toll fand ich auch, dass wir immer mehr Leute wurden... War schön...

Gruß Marec


----------



## jab (9. Dezember 2006)

Moin allerseits,

wie sieht es morgen mit einer kleinen Runde durch die Habe aus? Ich würde gegen 11:00 h an der Hasenbucht starten wollen - pünktlich aber wohl nur, wenn noch wer mitwill. 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Beppo (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich habe nachher ein Date mit meiner Familie, daher düse ich ab 8.00 Uhr einwenig auf meiner Hausstrecke umher...
Ich wünsche Euch mindestens soviel Spaß, wie ich ihn am letzten Sonnentag in den HaBe´s  mit Euch hatte.

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## vijoka (10. Dezember 2006)

Bin verschnupft und für dieses Wochenende leider raus  
Euch viel Spass bei dem herrlichen Wetter 
Ich hoffe auf nächsten Sonntag, Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (16. Dezember 2006)

na, wie siehts aus ?!?


----------



## vijoka (16. Dezember 2006)

Wenn' s morgen früh nicht regnet, wäre ich dabei, wer noch?
PS: habe neue Matschreifen aufgezogen, die wollen getestet werden 

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Sanz (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi, wir kommen zu dritt um 11.15 Uhr.

Bis dann
Andre



vijoka schrieb:


> Wenn' s morgen früh nicht regnet, wäre ich dabei, wer noch?
> PS: habe neue Matschreifen aufgezogen, die wollen getestet werden
> 
> Gruß
> Joachim


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2006)

Mist! zu spät gesehen


----------



## Sanz (17. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mist! zu spät gesehen



Schade, bis nächste Woche vielleicht. Da wohl aber nicht am Sonntag, da Heilig Abend! 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2006)

Jo, ich ruf die Woche mal durch, hab hier auch jede Menge DVDs


----------



## Sanz (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi, ich/wir werde/werden morgen mein/unser Training früh so gegen 9.30 Uhr beginnen. Später soll das Wetter schlechter werden. Wer mit will rufe an.

Andre


----------



## hoedsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Stimmt 9:33 Uhr: Es schifft in Strömen.


----------



## Sanz (30. Dezember 2006)

Zum Glück sind wir noch nicht los 

10:03 Uhr: Entgegen von Radio HH und Wetter.com regnet es in Kübeln 

Ich fahre später spontan nach Wetterlage

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. Dezember 2006)

Sanz schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind wir noch nicht los
> 
> 10:03 Uhr: Entgegen von Radio HH und Wetter.com regnet es in Kübeln
> 
> ...



Hier genau so  Nachher spontan auf meine Hausstecke


----------



## Beppo (30. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
morgen ist wieder Sonnentag 
Wer ist dabei? 11.00Uhr an der Kärnter Hütte?

Sodenn, bis später.
Beppo


----------



## Beppo (31. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
von wegen Sonnentag... Regen und Sturm machen nicht wirklich Spaß. Ich denke, es ist vorerst ratsamer die Laufräder noch ein wenig still zu halten um eventuell am Nachmittag noch mal die Standart-Hausrunde zu fahren. 
Ich bleibe noch im Trockenen und mache mich nicht auf den Weg zur Kärntner Hütte. 
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Spaß
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Marec (31. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

also in Harburg gab es um halb elf nur Schmuddelwetter von unten... oben war es zwar etwas windig aber sonst nett. Nur der Förster hatte heute Nacht nicht aufgeräumt, so dass ich manchmal absteigen musste weil mein Weg durch einen gefallenen Baum versperrt war. 
Ich wünsche auch einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß Marec


----------



## jab (5. Januar 2007)

Moin allerseits,

ich setze mal darauf, dass das Wetter am Wochenende eigentlich nur besser werden kann. Ich habe für Sonntag, 11:00 h mal einen Termin im LMB eingetragen, Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (7. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich war am WE auf der Straße unterwegs!

Bis zum nächsten WE

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (8. Januar 2007)

Hi André,

da hast du wirklich eine SUPER Schlammtour verpasst! Wir sind 42 km und 700 Hm gefahren, und bei den Bodenverhältnissen war das auch wirklich ausreichend. Na, dann hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Wochenende!

@Marec: nächstes Mal komme ich auch mit zur Tankstelle, nach dem Putzen mit Eimer und Schwamm hat immer noch alles geknirscht, da musste dann doch noch kurz der Hochdruckreiniger ran!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2007)

Nach 10 Gießkannen mit Wasser war ich durch mit der Putzerei.  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Marec (8. Januar 2007)

Einen  und Alles war wieder hübsch. Diese Woche ist aber wieder Generalfettung angesagt...

Gruss


----------



## kasek (9. Januar 2007)

jab schrieb:


> @Marec: nächstes Mal komme ich auch mit zur Tankstelle, nach dem Putzen mit Eimer und Schwamm hat immer noch alles geknirscht, da musste dann doch noch kurz der Hochdruckreiniger ran!
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Ich glaub ich schliess mich dann an  
Da war ja soviel Dreck dran ... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Marec (11. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich werde Sonntag nicht fahren... muß mich ausruhen.

Gruß Marec


----------



## jab (12. Januar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde Sonntag nicht fahren... muß mich ausruhen.
> 
> Gruß Marec



Hi Marec,

wovon ausruhen - immer noch von der letzten Tour?

Wer will denn fahren?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## vijoka (12. Januar 2007)

Bei passablen Wetter (kein Regen reicht ja schon) bin ich dabei,
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## jab (13. Januar 2007)

...dann trage ich mal einen Termin ein (oder steht ihr mehr auf Geheimtraining?):  morgen, 11:00 h, Hasenbucht.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (14. Januar 2007)

Ich halte es zur Zeit sehr flexibel mit der Zeit, und versuche so Petrus auszutricksen. Um 11 Uhr hat es leicht geregnet, seit Ihr trotzdem gefahren? Wir sind um 13 Uhr bei durchgehend sehr gutem Wetter los.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## vijoka (14. Januar 2007)

Muss mich entschuldigen, dass ich mich nicht abgemeldet habe. Wir sind unseren Übernachtungsbesuch nicht rechtzeitig "losgeworden". Bin dann später 2 Stunden auf dem Renner gefahren, teilweise bei Sonnenschein   und durchgehend bei viiiiiel Wind  
Nächstes Wochenende kann ich leider nicht, hoffe dann in 14 Tagen wieder!

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (14. Januar 2007)

Moin allerseits,

ich hatte den Termin im LMB um 11:00 h heute kurzfristig wieder abgesagt. Da ich aber nicht wusste, ob der eingetragende "yetibiker" und eventuelle Schwarzfahrer das noch rechtzeitig mitbekommen haben, bin ich (nachdem es aufgehört hatte zu schütten) trotzdem hingefahren. Da sich bis 11:10 h niemand hat blicken lassen, bin ich alleine eine Runde gefahren - im übrigen ohne einen Regentropfen abzukriegen.

Gerade bei diesem miesen Wetter fände ich es am einfachsten, wenn sich alle, die auch nur eventuell mitfahren wollen, erstmal im LMB eintragen - austragen kann man sich ja immer noch. Zumindest alle Harburger können ohne Probleme bis eine Stunde vor dem Termin noch mal nachschauen, wer (noch) eingetragen ist - und den Termin im Zweifelsfall wieder 'rausnehmen oder verschieben. Oder man telefoniert mal kurz. Mir fehlte heute für eine längere Runde alleine doch etwas die Motivation.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Silvi (15. Januar 2007)

vijoka schrieb:


> Muss mich entschuldigen, dass ich mich nicht abgemeldet habe. Wir sind unseren Übernachtungsbesuch nicht rechtzeitig "losgeworden". Bin dann später 2 Stunden auf dem Renner gefahren, teilweise bei Sonnenschein   und durchgehend bei viiiiiel Wind
> Nächstes Wochenende kann ich leider nicht, hoffe dann in 14 Tagen wieder!
> 
> Gruß
> Joachim



Moin zusammen,

ich war an diesem Wochenende am Samstag mit dem Strassenflitzer am Deich unterwegs... ich kann Joachim nur zustimmen! Wenngleich der Hinweg noch nie so schnell beendet war, der Rückweg dauerte dafür deutlich länger! Naja und gestern, waren wir dann erst gegen 13 Uhr im Wald unterwegs...

Mal sehen, wie das Wetter am kommenden Wochenende wird....

Silvi


----------



## Catsoft (15. Januar 2007)

Silvi schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie das Wetter am kommenden Wochenende wird....
> Silvi



Ich will mein DK endlich mal ausführen


----------



## Kompostman (15. Januar 2007)

Ich wäre auch mit am Start! MTB?


----------



## Silvi (15. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich will mein DK endlich mal ausführen



Das kannst Du auch bei diesem Wetter. Musst Dich nur trauen  

So ein bisschen Dreck wird schon nicht schaden....


----------



## Sanz (16. Januar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch mit am Start! MTB?



Bisher sieht es mit dem Wetter schlecht aus! Ich denke, wir werden wieder flexibel starten. Grob könnte man Sonntag 11.00 festhalten. MTB am Sonntag ist OK!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2007)

Silvi schrieb:


> Das kannst Du auch bei diesem Wetter. Musst Dich nur trauen
> 
> So ein bisschen Dreck wird schon nicht schaden....




Das ist doch kein Canyon


----------



## Silvi (16. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Canyon




He, he nicht frech werden!  

Solch' Aussagen hört mein bike! Ausserdem steht das Canyon blitzeblank im Keller und wartet, dass das Wetter besser wird!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2007)

Silvi schrieb:


> He, he nicht frech werden!
> 
> Solch' Aussagen hört mein bike! Ausserdem steht das Canyon blitzeblank im Keller und wartet, dass das Wetter besser wird!




Sorry, der mußte sein.  Ziehe den Spruch hiermit zurück  Aber mein Goldstück ist mir wirklich zu schade für die derzeitigen Schlammschlachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (16. Januar 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Bisher sieht es mit dem Wetter schlecht aus! Ich denke, wir werden wieder flexibel starten. Grob könnte man Sonntag 11.00 festhalten. MTB am Sonntag ist OK!
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Klingt gut! Bis dahin sollte mein Bike auch fertig sein!


----------



## Marec (16. Januar 2007)

Moin,

bin Sonntag dabei, also, auf jeden Fall im Wald... wettertechnisch auch sehr flexibel. 

Schönes Teil Robert...

Gruß Marec


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2007)

Gut, dann kündige ich mich auch schon mal für Sonntag an.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Silvi (17. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich bin Sonntag auch dabei. Mal sehen, ob der Wetterbericht recht behält.


----------



## Marec (20. Januar 2007)

21.01 Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte 11:00? Bei Sturm ab Windstärke 11 bf sage ich ab... 

Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (20. Januar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> 21.01 Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte 11:00? Bei Sturm ab Windstärke 11 bf sage ich ab...
> 
> Gruß Marec



Hallo Marec,
der Wetterbericht gibt noch nicht so recht Aufschluß welche Lücke wir nutzen könnten. Was hältst Du davon, eine feste Zeit morgen früh um 9.00 festzulegen.

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (20. Januar 2007)

Ich fände 1100 besser.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Januar 2007)

Gut, dann schauen wir morgen früh weiter.
Richtig toll ist´s zu Zeit. Nachts sternenklar und tagsüber schifft es.  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (20. Januar 2007)

Ok, dann morgen um 0900 hier im Forum, aber bitte bedenken, dass ich ca eine Stunde brauche bis ich in Harburg bin.

thx

K.


----------



## Marec (20. Januar 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo Marec,
> der Wetterbericht gibt noch nicht so recht Aufschluß welche Lücke wir nutzen könnten. Was hältst Du davon, eine feste Zeit morgen früh um 9.00 festzulegen.
> 
> Andre


 
Klar. 
ZU spät sollte es aber nicht werden, da ich nachmittags noch was vor habe.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Marec (21. Januar 2007)

Moin,

im Mom. ist es frisch und trocken. Wetter.com sagt es soll regnen und es sind schon sichtbare Regenwolken von Südwest auf den Weg zu uns. Ich fahr trotztdem. Sagen wir 10:30?


----------



## Sanz (21. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich müßte man frühest möglich starten, am besten sofort. Um kurz vor elf kommt wieder ein Regenband bei uns an. 

Da Kompostmann dies nicht schafft, sagt doch mal alle Euren frühest möglichen Zeitpunkt. Bei uns wäre es 10.30 Uhr an der KH.

Andre


----------



## Kompostman (21. Januar 2007)

1030 klingt ok


----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2007)

10:30 is ok.

Clemens


----------



## Silvi (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

10:22, Treffpunkt extra vorverlegt, es ist so dunkel wie kurz vor der Dämmerung und was noch? Es hört gar nicht wieder auf zu regnen.

Hin und hergerissen haben wir bei Marec schon mal abgesagt, als wir kurz darauf dann doch wieder in voller Montur mit den bikes uns gerade in den Sattel schwingen wollten, schliesslich schütte der liebe Wettergott alles Wasser was ihm zur Verfügung stand aus....

Mit Schietwetter ist das nicht mehr zu begründen!!

Also dann, vielleicht trifft man nochmal auf ein Wochenende mit geeeignetem Wetter....

Silvi


----------



## jab (21. Januar 2007)

... aus meiner Sicht war das Regenradar eindeutig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2007)

Nach 3,5 Stunden im herrlichsten Wetter kann ich nur sagen, dass die HaBe heute wirklich abwechselungsreich waren. Es gibt Flüsse, wo sonst niemand auch nur an Wasser denken würde. Der Rest ist durchgängig mit Schlamm bedeckt. Aber nett war's trotzdem.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (21. Januar 2007)

So, bin auch wieder daheim und hab das Bike schon wieder sauber. Jetzt bin ich noch dran.
Hab mir leider am HR eine Speiche gebrochen. Vielleicht war das DAS Geräusch. Egal. Montag zum Händler....


----------



## Marec (21. Januar 2007)

War doch schöööönstes Wetter. Nur mit dem ewigen Traktionsverlust... aber egal. "Könnte ein falsch eingebauter Reifen zu starken Traktionsverlust führen?"
DAs mit den Bächen fand ich auch ganz toll... hatte was von "alpinen Urlaub".
32 Km mit 600 HM, ist doch auch gut. Auf jeden Fall nicht gekleckert...

Auf ein neuen Versuch nächsten Sonntag.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (21. Januar 2007)

Aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Marec (2. Februar 2007)

Ich möchte am Sonntag 4.2. eine Runde durch die HaBes drehen. Treffpunkt ist 12:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte. Moderates Tempo aber ein paar Hügel will ich mitnehmen.

Gruß Marec


----------



## vijoka (2. Februar 2007)

Bin gern dabei, habe aber nachmittags noch etwas vor und müßte um 14:00 Uhr mit der Tour "durch" sein.

Ich würde daher gern um 11:00 Uhr starten, gern von der Hasenbucht aus.

@Marec:
Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch schon um 11:00 Uhr?
Sonst kann man ja auch die KH um 12:00 Uhr "einbauen"

Wer fährt noch mit?

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Sanz (2. Februar 2007)

vijoka schrieb:


> Bin gern dabei, habe aber nachmittags noch etwas vor und müßte um 14:00 Uhr mit der Tour "durch" sein.
> 
> Ich würde daher gern um 11:00 Uhr starten, gern von der Hasenbucht aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Sontag 11.00 Uhr ist recht, Hasenbucht auch! Bin dabei!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Marec (3. Februar 2007)

Ich muß meine Zeit revidieren. Werde erst ab 13:00 Uhr an der KH sein. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja im Wald.

Gruß Marec


----------



## hoedsch (3. Februar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Ich muß meine Zeit revidieren. Werde erst ab 13:00 Uhr an der KH sein. Vieleicht trifft man sich ja im Wald.
> 
> Gruß Marec



Ich treffe mich genau um diese Zeit mit Michael an der KH. Dann können wir alle zusammen los.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (3. Februar 2007)

Wenns klappt bin ich auch am Start. Clemens weiß bescheid.


----------



## Sanz (4. Februar 2007)

vijoka schrieb:


> Bin gern dabei, habe aber nachmittags noch etwas vor und müßte um 14:00 Uhr mit der Tour "durch" sein.
> 
> Ich würde daher gern um 11:00 Uhr starten, gern von der Hasenbucht aus.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Silvi und ich sind um 11.00 Uhr an der Hasenbucht.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## vijoka (4. Februar 2007)

bin auch um 11:00 an der Hasenbucht, bis gleich.
Joachim


----------



## Kompostman (4. Februar 2007)

Ich bin um 1300 an der k-Hütte mach mich jetzt auf den Weg.


----------



## Marec (5. Februar 2007)

Bei nicht so nassem Wetter will ich am Samstag 10.02 ab 11:00 Uhr fahren. Dauer ca. 3-4 Std.. Treffpunkt nach demokratischer Abstimmung, falls nötig.

Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (6. Februar 2007)

Hört sich ganz gut an. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich mit am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasek (6. Februar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Bei nicht so nassem Wetter will ich am Samstag 10.02 ab 11:00 Uhr fahren. Dauer ca. 3-4 Std.. Treffpunkt nach demokratischer Abstimmung, falls nötig.
> 
> Gruß Marec



Ich denk auch scharf drüber nach. Trägst Du die tour ins LMB ein?


----------



## Marec (6. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz gut an. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich mit am Start.


 
Moin,

bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen... ich werde am Samstag eine Zwangs-RR-Einheit einlegen müssen, da mein Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist    . Muss Sonntag passiert sein... 

Also wer Lust hat... wir können dann ja Zeit und Ort des Treffens besprechen.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (6. Februar 2007)

Krasse Sache! Bei der Kette konnte ich dir ja helfen, aber jetzt.... 
Sonst können wir ja am Sonntag einen GA Einheit auf der Strasse einlegen.

Poste mal ein Photo vom Bruch. Aber du fandest den Rahmen ja sowieso nicht so toll. Hast ja jetzt eine gute Begründung für einen Neuen. ;-)


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2007)

Nicht schlecht! Am Hotel-Uphill Kette und Rahmen geschlachtet.


----------



## Sanz (7. Februar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen... ich werde am Samstag eine Zwangs-RR-Einheit einlegen müssen, da mein Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist    . Muss Sonntag passiert sein...
> 
> ...



Hast Du schon was Neues im Auge? Wenn ich mich an Deine Bremse erinner, versteh ich gar nicht, warum Du vor fahren mit einem gebrochenem Rahmen zurück schreckst 

Andre


----------



## crasher-mike (7. Februar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen... ich werde am Samstag eine Zwangs-RR-Einheit einlegen müssen, da mein Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist    . Muss Sonntag passiert sein...
> 
> ...



Sofern das Wetter mitspielt hätt ich schon interesse  

Was schwebt dir denn vor ? - Lockere 2-3h Runde ?


----------



## Kompostman (7. Februar 2007)

Was haltet ihr vom Termin von Willy: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4025


----------



## crasher-mike (7. Februar 2007)

Der Zeitpunkt passt mir gut - jedoch mit dem MTB oder Renner ?


----------



## Kompostman (7. Februar 2007)

Mtb


----------



## Marec (8. Februar 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hast Du schon was Neues im Auge? Wenn ich mich an Deine Bremse erinner, versteh ich gar nicht, warum Du vor fahren mit einem gebrochenem Rahmen zurück schreckst
> 
> Andre


Na danke  ... 

?die Bremsen bremsten ja noch.? Allerdings ein bischen Fullyfeeling bei meinem Rahmen jetzt, ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Erhöht das nicht auch die Fahrsicherheit?
Rahmen werde ich sehen, was sich findet. Chaka hat sich auf meine Anfrage hin noch nicht gemeldet, ...werden sie wohl auch nicht... 



crasher-mike schrieb:


> Sofern das Wetter mitspielt hätt ich schon interesse
> 
> Was schwebt dir denn vor ? - Lockere 2-3h Runde ?


 
Ja, Lockere 2-3 Std. Runde von ca. 50-70 km in Hamburgs Süden. Ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter, außer bei Sturm.

Gruß Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (8. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Termin von Willy: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4025



Gute Wahl!

Andre


----------



## kasek (8. Februar 2007)

kasek schrieb:


> Ich denk auch scharf drüber nach. Trägst Du die tour ins LMB ein?



Ich revidier das mal ...
Vorgestern beim Squashen die Achillessehne gerissen, morgen ist OP.
Ich denke wir sehen uns dann so in 3 Monaten mal wieder  

Viel Spass,

Carsten


----------



## Kompostman (8. Februar 2007)

Ach du Scheizze! Dann dir alles gute für die OP! Aber dann bist du ja gleich wieder fit wenn das Schmuddelwetter rum ist.
Aber lass es ruhig angehen! Ich habe ja gerade meine Sprunggelenksfraktur hinter mich gebracht. Aber lass mal die Tage von dir hören, wie es dir ergangen ist.
Wo wirst du denn operiert?

Alles gute

Alex


----------



## Marec (9. Februar 2007)

Hi Carsten,

wünsche gute Besserung.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Samstag fällt meine RR Einheit aus.

Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (9. Februar 2007)

Hat noch jemand heute Abend spontan Bock und Zeit? Will meine neue Lampe testen!


----------



## Janny (9. Februar 2007)

Uiuiui, bis so 'ne Sehne reißt - da muß ja 'ne ordentliche Wade dran gearbeitet haben. 
Baldige Genesung wünschen
Anja & Jan


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Februar 2007)

Ist Dein  LEIDVILLE  denn wieder fit?

Nicht, das Du im dunklen Wald liegenbleibst....

Morgen Bock auf ne Runde Sachsenwald?

Schau mal in Thread Training im Sachsenwald.

So denn, viel Spass im Dunklen Wald!


----------



## Kompostman (9. Februar 2007)

Ja schon lange ist die Mühle wieder fit!
Morgen gehts wieder in die HaBe. So vielleicht.


----------



## einoesiinhh (9. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand heute Abend spontan Bock und Zeit? Will meine neue Lampe testen!



Nee, leider keine Zeit. Aber was is es denn für eine. Lupine ist klar  , hab ich schon gelesen, aber welches Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (9. Februar 2007)

Edison 5. 
Dafür gibbet nur noch Toastbrot und Leitungswasser bis zum Monatsende. :-D


----------



## einoesiinhh (9. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Edison 5.
> Dafür gibbet nur noch Toastbrot und Leitungswasser bis zum Monatsende. :-D



Sehr gute Wahl. Fahr ich jetzt schon den dritten Winter.


----------



## hoedsch (10. Februar 2007)

kasek schrieb:


> Vorgestern beim Squashen die Achillessehne gerissen, morgen ist OP.



Aua. Na denn wünsch ich mal gute Besserung. Ich hab das auch mal live im Squashcourt miterlebt. Kein schönes Geräusch.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (10. Februar 2007)

War ne nette Tour heute! Ich hoffe, dass es am Dienstag nicht zu sehr vereist ist!


----------



## Kompostman (11. Februar 2007)

Ich war eben eine Runde draussen. Das ist ja stellenweise schweineglatt!
Wenn das mal was wird mit Dienstag....


----------



## hoedsch (11. Februar 2007)

Das wird schon werden. Ich rechne für Dienstag eher wieder mit jede Menge Schlamm. Bei meiner Runde vorhin war es trotz Eisregen noch gut fahrbar, da der Schnee noch weich war.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (11. Februar 2007)

Bei mir war es zu Fuß schon ein Eiertanz in Horn. Aber wir haben hier auch fast alles gepflastert. Das friert ja gerne über. Aber beim Auto musste ich auch einen Eispanzer runter meißeln.

Schlamm ist wurscht. Hauptsache fahrbar. Komme dann wohl mit der Bahn, da isses dann egal wie der Hobel ausschaut.


----------



## kasek (11. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ach du Scheizze! Dann dir alles gute für die OP! Aber dann bist du ja gleich wieder fit wenn das Schmuddelwetter rum ist.
> Aber lass es ruhig angehen! Ich habe ja gerade meine Sprunggelenksfraktur hinter mich gebracht. Aber lass mal die Tage von dir hören, wie es dir ergangen ist.
> Wo wirst du denn operiert?
> 
> ...



Die haben mich im AK Altona operiert (früher stand das mal für Allgemeines Krankenhaus, jetzt heisst es "Asklepios Klinik"), war von mir aus das nächste und da ich nicht gerade mobil bin und keine Eltern oder irgendwas, was mich fahren würde in der Nähe hatte, hab ich die genommen.
Das Personal ist recht bemüht, aber die müssen ihre Prozesse echt mal überdenken. Soviel Wartezeit wie da hatte ich noch nie. Naja, kann auch sein, dass das ne Folge der Privatisierung ist: erstmal Personalkosten sparen ...

OP ist soweit gut verlaufen, heute nachmittag bin ich rausgekommen. Der entlassende Arzt meinte: erstmal 6 Wochen Gipsschiene, bzw. son spezieller Stützschuh, keine Belastung auf die Sehne.
Dann 6 Wochen Reha, sprich wenig Belastung, danach sollte eigentlich fast alles wieder möglich sein.

Was die anderen Kommentare angeht:
Geräusch war nicht zu hören, weil die Sehne nur zu 90% durchgerissen ist, nicht komplett. Aber das Gefühl war trotzdem seltsam ;-)

Und so doll war die Belastung auch nicht. Wie schon in meinem Profil steht: dicke Beine, nix dahinter.
War wohl schon vorher geschwächt, hab früher in meiner Jugend viel Volley- und Basketball gespielt und jetzt tat die Sehne öfter mal nach dem Joggen weh ...

Und noch was: ne OP unter lokaler Betäubung ist ne ziemlich seltsame Sache, wenn man sich mit dem Arzt unterhält und der einem gleichzeitig das Bein aufschneidet.

Euch weiter viel Spass beim Fahren und passt auf Schnee und Eis auf!

Liebe Grüsse, Carsten


----------



## Kompostman (11. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte meine beiden OP's wegen meines Sprunggelenkbruches auch unter Spinalanästhesie miterlebt. Finde ich aber besser als komplett weg zu sein.

Hast du dann auch so einen VacoPed Schuh?

Dir noch alles Gute! Wenn du mal abschreckende Bilder haben willst, kannst du dich ja mal bei mir im Archiv meiner Seite umsehen... ;-)

Alex


----------



## kasek (14. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine beiden OP's wegen meines Sprunggelenkbruches auch unter Spinalanästhesie miterlebt. Finde ich aber besser als komplett weg zu sein.
> 
> Hast du dann auch so einen VacoPed Schuh?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir einen T-Boot von Bledsoe andrehen lassen. Hab aber im Netz schon andere Schauergeschichten gehört, wo der Fuss 10 Wochen komplett eingegipst war. 
Au weia.
Schaue mich jetzt mal nach Reha-Tips um.
Nen paar Bilder packe ich jetzt auch mal in meine Galerie ;-)


----------



## Marec (15. Februar 2007)

Moin,

ich bin nicht nur MTB-amputiert sondern auch PC-technisch... wie frustran. 

Tja, das mit den Wartezeiten in den Kliniken ist echt ätzend... da lohnt sich doch fast eine private Zusatzversicherung... man will nur nicht so viel Zeit im Krankenhaus verbringen, sodass sich das lohnen würde. Hauptsache wieder gesund werden...

Deprigruss


----------



## kasek (15. Februar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin nicht nur MTB-amputiert sondern auch PC-technisch... wie frustran.
> 
> ...



Wie, hats bei Dir gleichzeitig Rechner und Bike geschreddert?


----------



## vijoka (16. Februar 2007)

So, zunächst mal gute Besserung an alle Verletzten und Frustierten   

Nun möchte ich aber doch gern mal wieder zum eigentlichen Inhalt dieses threads kommen:

Wer hat denn am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr Zeit und Lust eine Runde zu drehen?
Treffpunkt Hasenbucht.

Einen Eintrag im LMB mache ich ganz bewußt nicht, da ich noch nicht ganz sicher zusagen kann.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Marec (16. Februar 2007)

kasek schrieb:


> Wie, hats bei Dir gleichzeitig Rechner und Bike geschreddert?


 
...bin halt ein Draufgänger...


----------



## Sanz (17. Februar 2007)

vijoka schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich aber doch gern mal wieder zum eigentlichen Inhalt dieses threads kommen:
> 
> Gruß
> Joachim



Von mir natürlich auch die allerbesten Genesungswünsche!

Jedoch muß ich die Bemerkung von Joachim besonders hervorheben, da diese Diskusion immer weniger mit Fit im Puls sowie Training zu tun hat.

@Joachim: Morgen wollte ich auf die Straße. Wenn Du Lust hast ......

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Kompostman (17. Februar 2007)

Ich falle für dieses WE aus. Ich hab mich unter der Woche dick erkältet.
@Clemens: Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (17. Februar 2007)

Also falls jemand um 11 Uhr morgen von der Hasenbucht starten möchte, dann bitte hier melden. Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## stileto (17. Februar 2007)

Wie hoch es denn euer Tempo ? Fange nähmlich erst wieder an und würde gerne mit kommen . Denke aber das ich für euch ne Bremse bin.


----------



## Marec (17. Februar 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> @Joachim: Morgen wollte ich auf die Straße. Wenn Du Lust hast ......
> 
> Gruß
> Andre


 
Moin,

ich dränge mich jetzt einfach mal auf. Wann wollt Ihr denn morgen fahren? 

Habe wieder einen heilen PC... 

Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (17. Februar 2007)

Und wie steht's mit dem Bike?


----------



## Marec (17. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Habe Teikotec kontaktiert, da ist aber mal wieder niemand zuständig. Der Jenige, der für die Reklamationen zuständig ist, war 2 Wochen nicht arbeiten und nach Aussage eines anderen Mitarbeiters bleiben alle Anfragen dann auch 2 Wochen unbeantwortet liegen. Niemand anderes kann diesen Job machen. Servicewüste läßt grüssen. Wenn das mit denen nichts wird, kaufe ich mir nächsten Monat einen neuen Rahmen, solange ist halt mein Renner besonders gefragt...
Zum Glück hatte ich noch keine neue Kette gekauft 

Gruß


----------



## vijoka (17. Februar 2007)

Sorry, kann morgen nun leider doch nicht!
Schade, das Wetter soll ja klasse werden, ideal um mal ein paar Kilometer auf der Strasse zu machen...wäre gern mitgekommen.
Euch viel Spaß!!!

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## jab (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo Clemens,

falls du noch mal reinguckst: ich komme auch zu um 11:00 h an die Hasenbucht.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## hoedsch (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jan,

schade, das hatte ich nicht mehr gesehen. Zuletzt hatte ich um 9:30 Uhr geschaut.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (22. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mal für Sonntag einen Termin eingetragen. Sonntag 1200 an der Kärntner Hütte.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4107


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (25. Februar 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Ich habe mal für Sonntag einen Termin eingetragen. Sonntag 1200 an der Kärntner Hütte.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4107



Hi, habe heute leider keine Zeit! Nächstes WE gerne.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ozei (25. Februar 2007)

Ich hab doch angesichts des Wetters heute nen Rückzieher gemacht. Nächste Woche bin ich aber dabei (wenns nicht wieder regnet).


----------



## Kompostman (25. Februar 2007)

ozei schrieb:


> Ich hab doch angesichts des Wetters heute nen Rückzieher gemacht. Nächste Woche bin ich aber dabei (wenns nicht wieder regnet).



Das hab ich gemerkt. Von drei angemeldeten ist keiner da gewesen.


----------



## ozei (25. Februar 2007)

Ja, tut mir leid - ich war schon los und bin dann noch umgekehrt und konnte mich nicht mehr abmelden.

NoFunAtAll hatte mich noch angerufen - er hatte die Zeit verpeilt und war schon um 11:00 dort.

Dumm gelaufen. Sorry, war keine Absicht.


----------



## Kompostman (26. Februar 2007)

ozei schrieb:


> NoFunAtAll hatte mich noch angerufen - er hatte die Zeit verpeilt und war schon um 11:00 dort..



Ja, ich hab ihn noch getroffen. Nun ja, dann nächstes WE. Passt scho!


----------



## crasher-mike (9. März 2007)

moin,

ich drehe morgen eine ~3 Stunden Runde.

Geplant habe ich gegen 12:00 an der Kärntner Hütte zu starten, wobei ich da flexibel bin, was Zeitpunkt, -Ort und Gefährt (Renner, Mtb) betrifft.

Falls sich organisatorisch hier nichts weiter ergibt, werde ich mit dem Mtb um 12:00 starten und ein wenig Pfadfinder spielen.


.......und freue mich natürlich über weitere Mitfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (13. März 2007)

Habe wieder ein Bike...


----------



## Kompostman (14. März 2007)

Das ist ja cool. Wie lief es denn? Hast du dir einen neuen Rahmen gekauft oder hast du beim "Service" doch noch jemanden erreicht?

Bei mir fliegt es auch ganz gut:







Alex

P.S.: Sag mal Bescheid, wann du das nächste mal fahren willst. Ich bin zeitlich sehr flexibel.


----------



## Marec (14. März 2007)

Hi,

ganz so funzt es bei mir noch nicht... 
Es ist ein neuer Rahmen, Chaka war dann doch nicht so kulant wie erhofft.
Nächste Woche fahre ich wieder MTB.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Kompostman (16. März 2007)

Wie schaut es denn am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (16. März 2007)

Schöne Gruesse aus dem sonnigen Gran Canaria. 
Die Bräune wird immer mehr, und die Ränder allerdings auch.

Viel Spass am Wochenende und gutes Wetter


----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2007)

Hier ist wohl eher Schnee angesagt


----------



## Marec (16. März 2007)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Schöne Gruesse aus dem sonnigen Gran Canaria.
> Die Bräune wird immer mehr, und die Ränder allerdings auch.
> 
> Viel Spass am Wochenende und gutes Wetter


 
  



Kompostman schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn am Sonntag aus?


 
Sonntag fahre ich bei gutem Wetter mit JulianErnst RR. Nächsten Mittwoch will ich MTB fahren. Da werde ich direkt nach der Arbeit loseiern. Dann können wir uns doch treffen?
Ich werde mich noch mal per SMS melden.

Das habe ich bei Amazon gefunden http://www.amazon.de/Manitou-R7-Pla...77063?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1174070734&sr=1-47
finde ich recht günstig...

Gruß (auch nach Gran Canaria)

Marec


----------



## Sanz (16. März 2007)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Schöne Gruesse aus dem sonnigen Gran Canaria.
> Die Bräune wird immer mehr, und die Ränder allerdings auch.
> 
> Viel Spass am Wochenende und gutes Wetter



Schöne Grüße zurück! In einer Woche gehts nach Mallorca

Bis in drei Wochen 

Andre

Ach ja, viel Erfolg und mach sie platt


----------



## Kompostman (17. März 2007)

OK, klingt gut mit Mittwoch. Morgen fahre ich aber trotzdem mit dem Bike ne Runde. Aber wir tel noch mal!


----------

